# Euthanasia list for Stanford, KY!



## lvl (Mar 28, 2009)

These guys are going to be PTS within the next few days. Foster homes and adopters are needed BADLY! They are located at Lincoln Co. Animal Shelter.

The list includes:
A foxhound, male
A boxer puppy, male
Two beagles, male and female
A collie, male
Two rat terrier, male and female
A blue heeler puppy, male
A hound, male

http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-...calling-on-Nashville-to-help-in-crisis-URGENT


----------

